# Excessive barking at other dog



## gem2304 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi everyone,

i'm looking for a bit of advice, Ted has just turned 6 months old and he is coming on great.

The main problem I seem to have with him is he barks excessively at my parents little dog. Ted spends 3 mornings a week at my parents house and their dog is 5 years old and loves her quiet life. Ted spends half of his time barking at her and even when she takes herself out of the way he will seek her out.

He doesn't do this to other dogs we meet on walks and we have tried most things to stop the behaviour (a firm no, water sprayer and taking him out of the situation and giving him a time out). Unfortunately my parents dog is quite timid and won't give him a telling off.

Can anyone give me any advice or is this just something he needs to grow out of?


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

When he's barking at her - is he being aggressive or is he trying to play? My guy barks at my other dog and often at me when he's bored and he wants to play. It sounds like maybe she's not interested in playing with him, but he's looking for some attention/fun. Maybe try taking him outside and play with him / tire him out and see if that helps. Some Vs can be quite vocal and he might just be saying "play with me, play with me, play with me!"


----------



## gem2304 (Mar 7, 2013)

He is not aggressive at all, i do think it is just him asking her to play and she is not interested in him. 

We do take him out to play and try and tire him out but he just goes straight for her again when we go inside.

I'm starting to think its a puppy phase, he is quite calm natured and is happy to entertain himself at home he is just a bugger at my parents house!


----------

